# Old Dayton 1912?



## Backpedaler (Dec 22, 2011)

Here's another goodie. Serial number is parallel with the chain, number is 12 over 125115. Pretty nice shape, need fenders and drop stand. metal wheels (chincher or ??) and looks like chrome fork.


opinions?


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Dec 22, 2011)

The tires are still single tube glue on's. Boy these things must be growing on trees.


----------



## Backpedaler (Dec 22, 2011)

Been in a garage attic for 30 years . . .   What about that serial number? i saw a post about Harley/Davis bikes serial numbers parallel with the chain.

???


----------



## 66TigerCat (Dec 23, 2011)

*Awesome !!*

Super nice rig. The fork is most likely nickel plated.


----------



## chitown (Dec 23, 2011)

Backpedaler said:


> ...need fenders and drop stand...




Unless it's a racer, then all you need is a nice Messinger Racer saddle!

I agree the fork would be nickel.

Super nice bike!!! You should be very proud to own this survivor!

Enjoy your research and congrats.


----------



## efren9hess (Dec 27, 2011)

I don't have that much experience in discussion but always tries to give out my best. Perhaps someone else who stops by this article can add their experience in discussion here.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2011)

i looks more like a 1920's road bike not a racer. the rims are too large (wide)for a track bike. the sprocket came out close to the hd time frame. a few other 1920's bikes like the black beauty had the letters on their sprocket.


----------



## chitown (Dec 27, 2011)

Redline1968,

I think you are right on with the roadster. The fork is much heavier than a racer as well.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 27, 2011)

finally i did something right .


----------

